
RemoteStorage – An open protocol for per-user storage - reitanqild
https://remotestorage.io/
======
rekado
This has been around for many years now, but it seems that there are hardly
any implementations. I extended one of my projects back then with
RemoteStorage support to allow users to upload files to their preferred
storage site (rather than my limited server), but there were only 1.5 public
sites where people could upload stuff.

Originally, ownCloud had a plugin for RemoteStorage support, but none of the
users colud make it work for their ownCloud instances. It was a rather
frustrating time. The project still offers a RemoteStorage connection, but I
expect this feature to bit-rot away eventually.

Pity.

~~~
4e1a
I couldn't get it to work either. The demo apps work great and WAS pleased by
them, but now I'm just using native android apps at the cost of battery life.

------
reitanqild
Found it from a couple of apps on
[https://unhosted.org/apps/](https://unhosted.org/apps/)

Seems like a swappable dropbox-apps-like backend.

------
unkoman
Alternative to [https://syncthing.net/](https://syncthing.net/) ?

